# Busted DVD player/reader



## MBuzzy (Dec 6, 2008)

I have a computer that the DVD player/reader no longer works.  It will read program CDs and audio CDs no problem.  It will also still burn CDs, but it doesn't recognize DVDs at all, it just behaves as if there is no disc at all in the drive.  Any ideas?  Could it just be software?  Hardware?

EDIT:  And yes, I'm sure that it is in fact a DVD player in the first place.  It even says so on the outside of the reader....we've watched DVDs on it before.


----------



## Steve (Dec 7, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> I have a computer that the DVD player/reader no longer works.  It will read program CDs and audio CDs no problem.  It will also still burn CDs, but it doesn't recognize DVDs at all, it just behaves as if there is no disc at all in the drive.  Any ideas?  Could it just be software?  Hardware?
> 
> EDIT:  And yes, I'm sure that it is in fact a DVD player in the first place.  It even says so on the outside of the reader....we've watched DVDs on it before.


I may be wrong, but it seems like there are two different mechanisms in a dual drive.  The CD laser is different from the DVD laser.  So it's possible that the DVD mechanism failed while the CD is working fine.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 7, 2008)

Have you tried re-installing or updating the drivers?  Something may just be corrupted there...

Also... dumb question, but could a connection be loose?


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 7, 2008)

yep, updated drivers and windows found both the CD reader and the DVD reader, but the DVD reader still won't function.

It could be a connection....honestly, I just haven't been brave enough to open it up yet.


----------



## donna (Dec 7, 2008)

stevebjj said:


> I may be wrong, but it seems like there are two different mechanisms in a dual drive.  The CD laser is different from the DVD laser.  So it's possible that the DVD mechanism failed while the CD is working fine.


This is most likely your problem, I have come across this same thing a few times and in each case it has been the DVD laser.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 7, 2008)

It's Broke.

Go get a new one.  10 minute install.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 7, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> It's Broke.
> 
> Go get a new one.  10 minute install.



I thought that when I had mine, and I had someone boot up linux on my computer, access the drive that way and it worked from then on.....but I don't have that option any more.


----------



## Shicomm (Dec 8, 2008)

Seems like the PUH ( Pick Up Head ) is busted. Just replace the drive , you're able to get a new one for about 25 bucks


----------

